

Realtime Chat w/ Redis backend using NowJS for MIT Admissions - gmaster1440
http://50.17.200.55/

======
sthatipamala
Hey thanks for using NowJS! It's awesome to see it actually being used. Let me
know if you'd like to chat about your experience or brainstorm ideas sometime.

~~~
gmaster1440
love it, helped me make this in 1 hour!

------
codexon
How many poorly made real-time chats with no-sql and javascript will we see on
hacker news this year?

------
FirstHopSystems
Damn I was 5 seconds away from doing a bEEf payload...

------
gepard
This script is awesome! Thank you. This is a nice unobtrusive way to chat
without slowing down the user's experience.

------
jsprv
Excellent. Perfect example of how to use now js. A few lines of code and it's
a collaborative system...

------
weixiyen
please sanitize input

~~~
funthree
One person put in a video, and within a few moments everyone completely abused
it... pretty funny.

